# Pictures of your fortis please



## gargir78

Everybody enjoys fortis so let everybody show off their own. To start here is mine


----------



## gaopa

Here is my Fortis pair.... B-42 GMT and a Spacematic GMT. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## billfrombyron

Cosmo 38mm










Cosmo Chrono










B42 Day Date...Fathers day presant to my dad.










B42 Cosmo Ti

-Bill


----------



## oman

B-42 in the afternoon


----------



## maxpowerman

Love the pics guys! I'll happily be able to contribute to the forum hopefully by the end of the week as I recently purchased a Cosmonauts Chrono off of the bay. Looking forward to getting to know the brand and showing her off. Wear them all in health and keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Lowflight

My B-42 Chronograph Alarm


----------



## DraganD

Fortis ISS Limited edition with Lemania


----------



## whitez

He's on a brown alligator strap now


----------



## tinknocker




----------



## DraganD

^
Old style, cool watch b-)


----------



## sryukon

Hey all heres my Flieger GMT


----------



## alllexandru

Lowflight said:


> My B-42 Chronograph Alarm


Wonderful and stunning combo


----------



## limo

Here are mine... using iphone


----------



## soke

Here is mine


----------



## wkw

I really like military style watches so Fortis has become one of my favourite watch brands. 
Among a couple of Fortis watches that I own, this 40mm model is the one I like the most. I picked it up shortly it was released in 2008. Furthermore, I'm a lucky chap who located a matching bracelet.

Hope you will find this piece interesting too.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko

I don't often see this particular model with the orange tacky but I sure love mine!


----------



## aong




----------



## wkw

Pilot professional 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes




----------



## Argento

Here is my B-42 Marinemaster black PVD titanium (647.28.71K) with olive NatO strap.

If anyone knows where to get orange Nato strap or black rubber strap in Europe, information would ne greatly appreciated.


----------



## JC5188

New member here....

Couple of my fortis...










Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalky.


----------



## Trankster

Fortis






F-43

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davido22




----------



## ANev

My Spacematic.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

My first Fortis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shock6906

My 24 hour Flieger



















12 hour Flieger. Originally had the bead blasted case that you'd expect, but I decided to polish it one day. I like it a lot better like this.



















I'm considering a dial and hand swap, though. Over the years, I've gotten a bit bored with having two pilot's watches. I'd like something a little more dressed up.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997

Mine, I dont wear it often enough and when I do I wonder why that is!


----------



## nevermind




----------



## h1berto_guimaraes

Humberto Guimarães


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## col

Cosmo Chrono Lemania 5100 on leather.
I just end up never parting with this one (the fact that it seems to never sell maybe a blessing in disguise .


----------



## Argento

Here is mine with Hirsch Ayrton.


----------



## wkw

Spacematic GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

new pickup...secondhand flieger. loving it so far. need to get a new strap. suggestions?


----------



## tempest.hazard

Long time lurker, thanks for a great site / forum!

Adding my first Fortis.
I recall sending off for info on this watch sometime late 80's, early 90's.
Looking for a nice used one on and off since.
Finally found one on e-bay with original paperwork and box.
I'm very pleased with it thus far.
Pilots Chronograph PVD
597.18.141.2
Please excuse my wrist being somewhat chewed up, 
2 day repair on my sons car.


----------



## bardemir

Proud of my twins!


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Batugajah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

Nice thread here! 
I definitely love this brand
Here's my B-42, my only Fortis for the moment, largely the watch I use the most 

























I would like to purchase a marinemaster but there are just so many fakes in the market I still didn't find the good one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antjama




----------



## Lou P

B-42 OCC LE Lemania 5100


----------



## playinwittime

Flieger F-43 LE


----------



## wkw

2pi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

Just a black watch on a green rubber strap...


----------



## BDIC

Got a Bracelet incoming for this one today. 









Sent from my blah blah blah.


----------



## pallas

B-42 Flieger Chrono:









gonna get a rubber strap: what colour?


----------



## Dickie

Where did you find a bracelet? How much?


----------



## Dickie




----------



## pallas

EBay has some original rubber and SS straps, plus some "fits fortis b42". Still undecided on the colour...


----------



## MHe225

Full Disclaimer: not my Fortis, but my wife's (she's not on here)









:-d


----------



## ABCSteed

Fortis flieger


----------



## ABCSteed

Fortis b42 with glasbodem


----------



## ABCSteed

AMD my gf's flieger with Skeleton hands and glasbodem


----------



## Svail

Just picked this up from a seller on WUS. Perlon strap incoming.


----------



## pallas

Another one:


----------



## ormondgators

just got a new GGB w/ bullseye hop up buckle. put my B-42 on it.


----------



## julio13

My new Fortis Square on bracelet


----------



## streetfighter-r

F-43 DAY DATE STEALTH LE









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkuong




----------



## cba191

I love that one. ^^^

I just got my first Fortis last week. I've been wanting it forever!
~


----------



## OH Redhawk




----------



## vkuong




----------



## jcar79

Just joined the club!


----------



## Scholes

Awesome shot |>


----------



## wkw

Another spacematic



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petrolhead1

B42 Marinemaster Limited Edition


----------



## heb

Most attractive chronograph they ever did.


----------



## 74notserpp

My Marinemaster Chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pallas

got a bargain on this one:


----------



## pallas

sorry for the double image but I can't edit the thread, there is no "edit" link...


----------



## xxjorelxx

My one and only...


----------



## Kahrp9p9

sryukon said:


> Hey all heres my Flieger GMT


That thing is amazing. Thanks for the wrist shot.


----------



## Kahrp9p9

petrolhead1 said:


> B42 Marinemaster Limited Edition


I love these watches and they have such nice bracelets just wondering why 99% ware them on straps. Maybe I'm messing something.


----------



## petrolhead1

Kahrp9p9 said:


> I love these watches and they have such nice bracelets just wondering why 99% ware them on straps. Maybe I'm messing something.


I replied to this yesterday, but looks like my post disappeared? Anyhow, I love this on a bracelet, however many of the Fortis' I've seen come on bands, but the bracelets are relatively expensive so may be why you don't see them often.


----------



## OH Redhawk

Kahrp9p9 said:


> I love these watches and they have such nice bracelets just wondering why 99% ware them on straps. Maybe I'm messing something.


My Cosmonauts came on the rubber strap (I can't stand rubber) and the Ti bracelet is $450. Can't justify it.


----------



## Byron2701

Official Cosmonauts Day/Date Titanium








Colors Black Dial















Colors White Dial


----------



## modgoldwing46

Hi, just got a new 40mm L.E. Flieger and this watch is just Awesome! The bracelet is silky smooth and the fit and feel is oh so nice! This is my first and won't be my last for sure!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## larstetens

nice watch


----------



## larstetens

This is part of my collection(I'm kinda of them). Take a guess as to which bezel/face colour is my favourite?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U R a Bus

Here's my Fortis box.


----------



## wkw

Flieger IQ edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OH Redhawk

Finally picked up a Ti bracelet for my B-42. Man, was this hard to find!


----------



## asrar.merchant

A classic and a beauty

And then the modern one:










With a special discount for WUS WIS. that's a sweet Christmas.

www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## jbbusybee

As the new Fortis forum sponsor we felt it was our duty to get this thread running properly, we have a lot of cool Fortis through the door both new and old (we are the official Fortis Service Centre in the UK) so we get to see quite a lot of these great watches.

Have to start with the Classic Flieger on brown leather.


----------



## Dr_nimslow

My Pro GMT.


----------



## jbbusybee

Love the blue dial on this Classic Cosmonaut which has just arrived for a service.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Dash of orange, beautifully done.










www.the


----------



## Bzhugo

Here is mine official cosmonaut chrono gmt, a very rare model....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbbusybee

They are rare, nice


----------



## fkfs9




----------



## ispoglini

OH Redhawk said:


> Finally picked up a Ti bracelet for my B-42. Man, was this hard to find!
> View attachment 6213257


Great watch.i have the same with rubber strap.how much did you pay for the bracelet?new or used?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OH Redhawk

ispoglini said:


> Great watch.i have the same with rubber strap.how much did you pay for the bracelet?new or used?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## ispoglini

OH Redhawk said:


> PM sent.


 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ispoglini

Here is mine!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Square chrono on BC 321.
dP


----------



## ANev

Latest arrivals!


----------



## discostick

Long-time lurker and decided to post after I got my new strap. Since I have zero post, I can't attach a picture so will add one after this first post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discostick

Still unable to attach photo of my "old" B42 Carbon with new Fortis strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs




----------



## wkw

Spacematic says hi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbbusybee

Fortis Marinemaster on the new Fortis Performance straps suitable for all B-42 models.


----------



## ispoglini

Beautiful watch and strap!can you please show us another picture to see the strap better?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jbbusybee

ispoglini said:


> Beautiful watch and strap!can you please show us another picture to see the strap better?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here you go.


----------



## ispoglini

Very nice,thank you.i checked at the site too,to see the price.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jbbusybee

We've just freshly serviced this chronograph. Looks great on the white rubber strap.


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

Here's mine:


----------



## jbbusybee

This is Mrs P&C's personal Marinemaster in it's natural element.

One for FORTIS FRIDAY.


----------



## Michael 808




----------



## asrar.merchant

Stunning orange hues.

www.the


----------



## Michael 808

asrar.merchant said:


> Stunning orange hues.
> 
> www.the


Hey, nice watch, it would look better on my stock rubber strap from mine, what do you say, even swap for the bracelet? Just kidding, I would like to score a bracelet someday for my chrono but they are very expensive...


----------



## asrar.merchant

Michael 808 said:


> Hey, nice watch, it would look better on my stock rubber strap from mine, what do you say, even swap for the bracelet? Just kidding, I would like to score a bracelet someday for my chrono but they are very expensive...


I agree this looks stunning on the rubber bracelet.

Fortis Rubber and stainless steel bracelets are not that expensive mate.

www.the


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

Happy Fortis Owner.


----------



## OH Redhawk

asrar.merchant said:


> I agree this looks stunning on the rubber bracelet.
> 
> Fortis Rubber and stainless steel bracelets are not that expensive mate.
> 
> www.the


Fortis Ti is very expensive though (and difficult to find in the US). I was fortunate to pick up one from a fellow WUS'er.


----------



## jbbusybee

Over the next few months we will be giving you a sneek peak in the World of Fortis 'Private Label'.

This is a 'full lume dial' Fortis made for the Portugese Navy.


----------



## ABCSteed

Very happy with my Fortis Flieger Chrono. After long search for a beauty and a very good price. I bought this one today for the best price ever!


----------



## gaopa

My B-42 Cosmonaut Ti..... LUV the titanium look/ feel. :-!


----------



## ispoglini

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony




----------



## GUTuna

My father's favorite watch, passed down and worn for the birth of my daughter!


----------



## asrar.merchant

GUTuna said:


> My father's favorite watch, passed down and worn for the birth of my daughter!
> 
> View attachment 6657666


That's what I call preserving a family tradition. Beautiful and prestige condition.

Wear it well mate.

www.the


----------



## wkw

One of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyvito

Does no one have the OEF watch?


----------



## bloodypoppy

Marinemaster Vintage Chronograph L.E.


----------



## jbbusybee

bloodypoppy said:


> Marinemaster Vintage Chronograph L.E.
> 
> View attachment 6671858


These are so cool!


----------



## DraganD

^
THE Watch!


----------



## jbbusybee

One for Fortis Friday.

The Hedonist from the new Terrestis Range.


----------



## TimMalfaist

An unintentional purchase (part of a mixed job lot), needs a little work and cleaning, ETA movement needs a service, but it's growing on me, so will be worth it.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Fortis creates Flieger Magic. 
Birth of a New Hero










New Aviatis Flieger Day-Date and Chronograph.

Love these new releases.

www.the


----------



## StufflerMike

@asar.merchant

Our sponsor already reported the good news here

(1) STOP PRESS. THE NEW FORTIS FLIEGER PROFESSIONAL
update to follow
(2) when reading the title I am under the impression you are a bit off ?


----------



## asrar.merchant

stuffler said:


> @asar.merchant
> 
> Our sponsor already reported the good news here
> 
> (1) STOP PRESS. THE NEW FORTIS FLIEGER PROFESSIONAL
> update to follow
> (2) when reading the title I am under the impression you are a bit off ?


Mike,

Thanks for sharing that thread.

1. That's great that it has already been put up. I just came across the beautiful new release and thought I show it, so I did. I never staked any claim to be the first one to show it haha.

2. I would love to know about your impression of me being off. 
If by 'off' you meant that I didn't know it was already posted then you are right, I was off about that. 
If you meant anything else then I would request you to clarify.

Thanks

www.the


----------



## ABCSteed

My new Fortis. I received it today. It's a vintage automatic one from the 70's.


----------



## jbbusybee

Nice B-42 Chronograph in for service....


----------



## tekong




----------



## ispoglini

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Lume shot


----------



## jbbusybee

tinknocker said:


>


Excellent the inspiration for the Orchestra...


----------



## glg

Just got it


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony




----------



## asrar.merchant

glg said:


> Just got it


Beautiful buy. Wear it well mate.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## aleksandar0475

My baby...Fortis B42 Marinemaster chronograph.


----------



## ispoglini

My cosmonaut on official Fortis nato strap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveycrocket

Couldn't find a good pic of my flieger. But I do have a fun lume comparo. Flieger vs. Omega 3539. I did an inspection by microscope and noticed my fortis lume plots were not consistently applied, and it shows in the dark.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

My Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega

r









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs




----------



## ispoglini

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

ispoglini said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where can I get one of those Fortis canvas straps?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ispoglini

74notserpp said:


> Where can I get one of those Fortis canvas straps?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I ordered it from an authorised retailer.they communicated with fortis and ten days after,it arrived.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d0wnShifT

My new B-42 GMT


----------



## CMTFR

My Fortis pair:


----------



## wkw

terrestis 2π










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toucan

My Lemania 5100 Cosmonauts Chrono


----------



## Zkin




----------



## jbbusybee

Great photos CMTFR


----------



## CMTFR

jbbusybee said:


> Great photos CMTFR


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## d0wnShifT

Love that Spacematic ZKin


----------



## Zkin

d0wnShifT said:


> Love that Spacematic ZKin


cheers mate


----------



## jbbusybee

A new classic for Fortis Friday.


----------



## watchobs

Fortis Flieger Friday ;^)


----------



## Kiss RJ

would like to get one


----------



## ispoglini

Here's mine 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ispoglini

My new purchase...the fortis velcro strap








And my other fortis straps









I need a bracelet!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

2pi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

My first Fortis! I can tell it won't be my last though. I'm lovin' this yellow. I picked it up on the bracelet for a good price, but I was able to source the rubber strap thanks to our good friends at P&C.


----------



## ormondgators

Just up the road in Ormond and I to love Fortis, II have a B-42 flieger and am waiting for a delivery on Tuesday of a B-42 marinemaster diver with white dial and white strap.


----------



## Knives and Lint

ormondgators said:


> Just up the road in Ormond and I to love Fortis, II have a B-42 flieger and am waiting for a delivery on Tuesday of a B-42 marinemaster diver with white dial and white strap.


Cool!...It's nice to bump into someone local here on the forums. There aren't really a lot of watch guys in my area. In fact, most of my friends and family don't even notice my watches, or the one's that do just think I'm crazy :-d.

The white one is a stunning piece for sure :-!... enjoy!


----------



## senna89wc12

My B-42 Chrono


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Robert999




----------



## ormondgators

arrived today w/ white rubber strap, changed to black rubber


----------



## ANev

My most frequent watches nowadays... Funny how my taste varies...


----------



## Thighmaster

ormondgators said:


> arrived today w/ white rubber strap, changed to black rubber


I'm not familiar with this model but really love it. Nice photo too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thighmaster

Nice collection billfrombyron. And a fortunate father.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thighmaster

Fortis Classic Flieger. My beloved watch. A gift from my wife in 2003 for my 40th birthday.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yourturn.id

FMM super compressor...


----------



## 74notserpp

Newest addition, B-42 Professional Pilot Chrono on leather performance strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortissimo

Sublime timepiece.


jbbusybee said:


> A new classic for Fortis Friday.
> 
> View attachment 7394858


----------



## ANev

Fortis classic flieger on a rally strap!


----------



## wkw

Spacematic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Vingard




----------



## Vingard




----------



## Vingard




----------



## Vingard




----------



## D Young

DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 8529530


I like the strap it adds a different look


----------



## Amadeus556

aong said:


> View attachment 3832210
> View attachment 3832218


Just stunning, that B-42 blew my mind! Thanks for sharing and enjoy!


----------



## bentelus

Here is mine. The all new Aeromaster Steel 2016 with double AR-Coating, display back, 42mm, raised markers and numerals....just so crisp...


----------



## ormondgators

B-42 marinemaster white on the east coast today. HOLY S _ _ T is it hot!


----------



## The Kit

My all time favourite. Difficult to find anywhere - and mine is still looking brand new.


----------



## fastcasters

My Fortis Flieger Classic on a lovely sounding Fender acoustic - sorry for the Guitar inclusion on a watch forum but so many great shots on this thread I am trying to do them justice (and failing but hey, gotta try ;-) )


----------



## wkw

Another Spacematic says hello to all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers




----------



## Diesel260

My B-42 LE


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cameraman12

wkw said:


> Another Spacematic says hello to all
> 
> View attachment 8789642
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the design of the classic Spacematic. Very recognizable and at the same time also very 'Fortis.' Really nice!


----------



## jwong766

What is this watch on the top? Too many Fortis watches that I like...can't make up my mind!


----------



## wkw

cameraman12 said:


> I really like the design of the classic Spacematic. Very recognizable and at the same time also very 'Fortis.' Really nice!


Thanks. 
I do like the older 40mm models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ispoglini

Official cosmonauts titanium and mars 500 silicone strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiZARD7

Pilot Professional Chronograph on PhenomeNato strap


----------



## Smudge

I know some people hate this watch, but I really like it, and have gotten some great comments about it:


----------



## hahaha3111

The coating looks nice on fortis


----------



## BMWE46




----------



## TAKtripleT

B42 here. Excellent time keeping at an affordable price, really nothing to complain about.


----------



## Smudge

And a brighter one, for summer days:


----------



## Stonechild

Lots of beauties here, I have always loved fortis, such an underrated watch. Here is one of my 3 that I currently have in the collection, I have to update my profile one of these days.

Cheers,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag Professional

BMWE46 said:


>


Now that's a nice looking watch.


----------



## BMWE46

Tag Professional said:


> Now that's a nice looking watch.


Its even better in person. Very well built piece.

Just added this to keep it company.


----------



## Stonechild

Sporting this one today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmowatch

fortis spacematic


----------



## manofrolex

Vingard said:


>


How do you like this one? Seriously been considering one but not sure about the ceramic vs steel bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aegon




----------



## daffie

Beautiful watch!


----------



## Alfon

Hi all,

Now that I'm able to post pictures, I'm showing the watch that I have been wearing daily for the last 17 years.


----------



## bentelus

Here is the 2016 Classic Cosmonauts Chrono in the Ceramic p.m. version


----------



## manofrolex

bentelus said:


> Here is the 2016 Classic Cosmonauts Chrono in the Ceramic p.m. version
> View attachment 9278202


How do you like it? I have been thinking of picking one up. Got a side pic handy ? I know it is not the thinnest but hesitating between the stainless and ceramic bezel version, thought ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentelus

Hi, 
I am glad you like it.
If you can`t decide please go to a roadshow of our american partners Watchbuys. More details here: www.watchbuys.com
Best


----------



## utexas08

Subscribed. Great looking pieces.


----------



## wkw

Spacematic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drums4money

had this since new from around 1998/99. I love this watch! I'm on a stingray strap kick right now.


----------



## oac6680

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kikemon

aegon said:


>


Love these - what a great looking watch


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Grahamelawton

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


The square case version? Awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Grahamelawton said:


> The square case version? Awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!
dP


----------



## levkov




----------



## nolte




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amadeus556

Fortis watches,any day,any place,any model! Just arrived from Germany my B-42 Cosmonaut Chronograph, the Limited Edition Black Mars 500.The 163rd out of 500 made worldwide. Outstanding piece,looks and feels like nothing else.I could pick out at least six more different models of Fortis in a heartbeat,but I just enjoy this for while.I just love their style.All of them!

Cheers!


----------



## BDIC

Had a Pilot Pro and am sorry i flipped it. Found this recently. 








If anyone knows a good place to source screwbars it would be appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shounen




----------



## Amadeus556

*


----------



## Amadeus556

Shounen said:


>


Try this places, they are all in Germany, trusted reliable actual store front watch shops, I ordered from all of them with excellent results. Finding anything for Fortis in North America is next to impossible. www.olfert.co www.watchpats24.de www.uhrenweissshop.de Best of luck. Nice watch by the way


----------



## Amadeus556

BDIC said:


> Had a Pilot Pro and am sorry i flipped it. Found this recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows a good place to source screwbars it would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Check the next post, I just replied to the wrong post, sorry. Cheers!


----------



## BDIC

Amadeus556 said:


> Check the next post, I just replied to the wrong post, sorry. Cheers!


Thanks for the info !!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

2pi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunemoriva

whilst winter is coming


----------



## FeltZ4

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> View attachment 3862394


Ok, now what time is it?:-d


----------



## sikkensman




----------



## goodboi7000

Absolutely in love with this piece. Fortis makes fantastic watches, makes me want to grab them by the bezel


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## tanatron

Fortis Flieger Chrono on a Clover (Patrik) handmade strap (with a Fortis PVD buckle).


----------



## tanatron

An other one of my six Fortis watches and one of my favourites: Fortis Square UTC Swiss Airlines LE on a Zeppelin Craft custom strap.


----------



## wkw

Spcematic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67




----------



## TankCommander1554

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentelus

A superb watch established in collaboration with the Aviation company of Dornier!


----------



## tanatron

Fortis B-42 Cosmonauts Titanium Chrono with Teflon pushers.


----------



## tanatron




----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ispoglini

74notserpp said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great photo!
I would like to ask your opinion about the performance strap.
I really like how it looks and i am thinking of buying one for my cosmonaut.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

ispoglini said:


> Great photo!
> I would like to ask your opinion about the performance strap.
> I really like how it looks and i am thinking of buying one for my cosmonaut.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The performance strap is very sporty and I can recommend it over the standard leather. 
Plus it is waterproof.
The strap length, just like the standard leather is not overly long, but I've attached a pic on my 7 inch wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Both my wife and I are wearing our Fliegers; it was not until I took the photo that I realized that hers is lagging 11 hours, 59 minutes and 50 seconds


----------



## ikorman

This one is the only one I own. Very accurate and wears well.


----------



## Gopher

I am feeling 24-hour today.


----------



## nolte




----------



## tanatron

New bracelet for the Marinemaster and a new entry: the white GMT


----------



## tanatron




----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepaltnf

I got this b-42 Chrono this week, Previous photos I had seen, and even mine, don't do the watch justice, really love this watch, always thought it would be way too busy, but then the ultimate usability of two timing functions, chrono and bezel, really sold me on this watch, and i am really pleased with the acquisition.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

nepaltnf said:


> I got this b-42 Chrono this week, Previous photos I had seen, and even mine, don't do the watch justice, really love this watch, always thought it would be way too busy, but then the ultimate usability of two timing functions, chrono and bezel, really sold me on this watch, and i am really pleased with the acquisition.
> View attachment 10752834
> View attachment 10752842
> View attachment 10752850


Sweet! I'll trade you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron

nepaltnf said:


> I got this b-42 Chrono this week, Previous photos I had seen, and even mine, don't do the watch justice, really love this watch, always thought it would be way too busy, but then the ultimate usability of two timing functions, chrono and bezel, really sold me on this watch, and i am really pleased with the acquisition.


Beautiful! Look at how the hands pop up over the dial. It seems busy but it ain't and the legibility is fantastic. The double AR coating does the rest. A Fortis for the ages indeed.


----------



## UofRSpider

Blue NATO Saturday!


----------



## 74notserpp

New Horween Chromexal on my Flieger Professional 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre

My first Fortis, picked up the Limited Edition B-42 Cosmonaut Chronograph Mars 500.



















Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

How is its night time luminessence?

Thanks,
heb



centurionavre said:


> My first Fortis, picked up the Limited Edition B-42 Cosmonaut Chronograph Mars 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre

heb said:


> How is its night time luminessence?
> 
> Thanks,
> heb


Quite decent actually. Not Seiko level of brightness but lasts for a good while in pitch darkness. The orange lume contrasts nicely with the bezel lume pip and second hand lume dot.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

centurionavre said:


> Quite decent actually. Not Seiko level of brightness but lasts for a good while in pitch darkness. The orange lume contrasts nicely with the bezel lume pip and second hand lume dot.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I've probably posted this before, but here is my white marinemaster with blue lume. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre

Ok, now I am on a Fortis binge. Just discovered what incredible value for money this brand is, for pure tool watches (tying with Sinn).

My second Fortis, the plain titanium B-42 Cosmonaut. I didn't like the non-tapering bracelet and swapped it out for a NATO strap. Thanks to the screw in system, strap change was a breeze.

This watch is all functionality. Love it!










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopher

Wow, you are on a roll! Nice choices.


----------



## Fusbal

My new Blue Horizon.


----------



## Fusbal

My Flieger Chrono LE.


----------



## antjama

trying fortis on mesh


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Outstanding! A couple of bucks I bet you had to lay down for that one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## mjackson

Wow. this watch is breathtaking. What's the retail on this bad boy! 


tanatron said:


> New bracelet for the Marinemaster and a new entry: the white GMT
> 
> View attachment 10568898
> 
> 
> View attachment 10568906
> 
> 
> View attachment 10568930


----------



## mjackson

Ilaughed really hard when i saw this post. Priceless!


wkw said:


> 2pi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

mjackson said:


> Ilaughed really hard when i saw this post. Priceless!


It's quite unique. Isn't it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron

The GMT or the old coin edge Marinemaster? Both of them are discontinued models.
I sold the GMT two weeks ago in Germany for 870 Euros, that's just about 900 USD.
The other one you can find one for even less.


----------



## citjet

Quick cell phone shot:


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## UKBRO

Love it...Awesome piece!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sryukon

GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper2000

Cockpit One


----------



## 74notserpp

Happy Good Flieger Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Special ordered this a few years ago. Haven't seen too many since. One of my all time favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proby01

Just found this Fortis page on our forum...a brand I love... so here are mine. .first my 1960's gold plated, Cal AS 1130


----------



## Proby01

... and a second one... Fortis Eden Roc 1960's...., caliber ETA 2542
View attachment 11537090


----------



## Proby01

... and my third one... a Trueline 1970's... AS 1716 caliber
View attachment 11537130


----------



## WatchProblem

Proby01 said:


> Just found this Fortis page on our forum...a brand I love... so here are mine. .first my 1960's gold plated, Cal AS 1130
> View attachment 11537058


Love it. I'm not a gold watch person, but this has a certain sexiness, a la Mad Men. That leather strap is perfect. How does she run?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proby01

WatchProblem said:


> Love it. I'm not a gold watch person, but this has a certain sexiness, a la Mad Men. That leather strap is perfect. How does she run?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi.. good eye and good taste.... actually the strap is the original one, I purchased it NOS.. with the strap... check it out


----------



## tanatron




----------



## WatchProblem

Weekend Warrior on NATO. Comfortable and secure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

On fitted Fortis brown leather strap with white stitching. People really notice this one when I wear it. Must be the white/cream dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron




----------



## uptempo

Spacematic


----------



## tanatron




----------



## roeby99

Hi guys... 
FMM re-issue









Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokeiya




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pallas

@Tokeiya: Mine is exactly like yours, but on the dial it says "T SWISS MADE T" instead. It should mean tritium, but it clearly is luminova instead. I wonder what that means...
There is another subtle difference: mi small hands are not bi-colour.


----------



## Ginseng108




----------



## piri175

I've just got it; Flieger Chrono, 597.10.141.1

Do you have an idea when this watch was manufactured?


----------



## tanatron




----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

piri175 said:


> I've just got it; Flieger Chrono, 597.10.141.1
> 
> Do you have an idea when this watch was manufactured?
> 
> View attachment 11822330


ca. 1990. ETA 7750 movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jashley73

Hey guys, first post here on WUS. Just giving back, as my search for this watch _(my first Swiss Automatic, and my first Fortis) _led me to WUS...

Here's my new Fortis Flieger Professional. On the factory Fortis padded leather strap, and now on a Zuludiver 300 rubber deployant strap. Really loving this watch, and _*fear*_ it won't be my last one..._(I really want a Marinemaster Blue already...)

_


----------



## ispoglini

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tag_mclaren




----------



## WatchProblem

ispoglini said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A classic design and the basis of many a watch/Fortis addiction I would suspect. At least it is for me!

I'm not much of a fan of Ti watches, but in this case design outweighs material.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ispoglini

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepreddave

My duo:

Stratoliner, Lemania 5100








Andora Mir 97, Lemania 5100 again


----------



## Lsharratt

Although it's not a high end Fortis...I do love my Fortis Colors Watch


----------



## Lsharratt

Wearing my husbands Fortis....it's mine now lol ???


----------



## Lsharratt

lol that's not supposed to have question marks at the end haha


----------



## tomek123er

b42 pilot pro . FAT watch


----------



## Flaernurse

Spacematic Chrono


----------



## GT1-Reach




----------



## traczu

Holidays


----------



## WichitaViajero

Very nice chrono!



Lsharratt said:


> Wearing my husbands Fortis....it's mine now lol ???


----------



## WatchProblem

Here's my good old trusty B42 Cosmonaut in the wild, boating off the coast of Thailand in Phang Nga Bay...this tough old bird has been to many places and never fails me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout

Received today! I'm officially a Fortis Owner!

Quick question. As this is "pre-loved", can anyone comment whether the tips of these chrono buttons are supposed to be wobbly? If you look close, it doesn't seem to be lined up properly too.

Love this Flieger!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

I'm not a watchmaker, but that doesn't look right. Do they turn/tighten?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus

deepreddave said:


> My duo:
> 
> Stratoliner, Lemania 5100
> View attachment 12017562
> 
> 
> Andora Mir 97, Lemania 5100 again
> 
> View attachment 12017570


I like this. Are they vintage models?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout

They turn, yes. Tighten, no. Guess I'm not swimming with this sucker!



WatchProblem said:


> I'm not a watchmaker, but that doesn't look right. Do they turn/tighten?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*edit*

I turned it clockwise and it's now how it's supposed to be! Funny though, these don't seem to be the threaded type










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

supersnout said:


> They turn, yes. Tighten, no. Guess I'm not swimming with this sucker!
> 
> *edit*
> 
> I turned it clockwise and it's now how it's supposed to be! Funny though, these don't seem to be the threaded type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm not entirely sure, but I think there are threaded stems that operate the Chrono functions and the buttons are screwed onto those?

But again, I'm not a watchmaker or repair person. I would have someone who is qualified take a look. Maybe even send into Fortis. I believe RGM is their North American service center.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout

Thank you. I really appreciate that!! I feel relieved!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

supersnout said:


> Thank you. I really appreciate that!! I feel relieved!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a fine watch. I'm sure it will serve you well.

I have four Fortis watches with a fifth planned soon. They are like good cars...if well cared for and properly maintain, they will last indefinitely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajnikhil

citjet said:


> Quick cell phone shot:


The print of numerals on the bezel is slightly different on this watch, especially the space between 2 and 0 at 20 and the 4 in 40. Would anyone here know what could be the reason for this? My watch (hopefully arriving in a couple of days) has the same print. I've search internet and forums for an answer but couldn't find any.


----------



## WatchProblem

rajnikhil said:


> The print of numerals on the bezel is slightly different on this watch, especially the space between 2 and 0 at 20 and the 4 in 40. Would anyone here know what could be the reason for this? My watch (hopefully arriving in a couple of days) has the same print. I've search internet and forums for an answer but couldn't find any.


Looks to me that it's just the angle the photo was taken at or maybe the lens. Either way, notice the entire far side of the bezel appears smaller than the nearer side.

Don't let your excitement of the incoming watch cloud your vision. Not to worry, that Cosmo Chrono is truely a spectacular watch....even better in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajnikhil

Thanks WatchProblem. Got my watch today morning, quite soon in the day. Will post a few pics later.


----------



## Larry23

Cockpit one


----------



## rajnikhil

View attachment IMG_20170705_220903.jpg


My new Fortis, arrived this Monday. Couldn't wait to size the bracelet so changed to bond nato. Really enjoying this piece!!!


----------



## WatchProblem

rajnikhil said:


> View attachment 12331299
> 
> 
> My new Fortis, arrived this Monday. Couldn't wait to size the bracelet so changed to bond nato. Really enjoying this piece!!!


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidT2




----------



## drram1966

My all-time favorite B-42


----------



## raheelc

Ginseng108 said:


> View attachment 11783898


Which model/reference number is this? Beautiful!


----------



## wfjackson

My newly arrived B-42 Cosmonaut GMT. I love how legible it is, makes it easy for my bad eyes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

wfjackson said:


> My newly arrived B-42 Cosmonaut GMT. I love how legible it is, makes it easy for my bad eyes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Looks great. These are getting sort of hard to find. I'm pretty sure Fortis doesn't make them anymore. Is this an eBay find?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFoley1956

Just arrived.


----------



## wfjackson

WatchProblem said:


> Awesome. Looks great. These are getting sort of hard to find. I'm pretty sure Fortis doesn't make them anymore. Is this an eBay find?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed on getting hard to find! Not eBay though, Govberg had a second hand one in stock and I picked it up through them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accessvirus

My new fortis B-42 Marinemaster chronograph, orange. Love the thing! First fortis after years of lusting


----------



## 74notserpp

Accessvirus said:


> My new fortis B-42 Marinemaster chronograph, orange. Love the thing! First fortis after years of lusting


Congratulations! They are an awesome watch!
Can you please answer a question from another Fortis thread.
Are the numerals lumed on the non white versions of the Marinemaster?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Accessvirus

74notserpp said:


> Accessvirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new fortis B-42 Marinemaster chronograph, orange. Love the thing! First fortis after years of lusting
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! They are an awesome watch!
> Can you please answer a question from another Fortis thread.
> Are the numerals lumed on the non white versions of the Marinemaster?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

There you go. I just snapped this pic in the bathroom  so, nope. The numerals are not lumed. Just all the white indices. None of the orange accents or numbers are lumed. Adequate lume. Not a seiko diver but decent..


----------



## WatchProblem

wfjackson said:


> Agreed on getting hard to find! Not eBay though, Govberg had a second hand one in stock and I picked it up through them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done Sir. The GMT has been on my list forever, but the funds never seem to be available when one shows up on the market. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wfjackson

WatchProblem said:


> Well done Sir. The GMT has been on my list forever, but the funds never seem to be available when one shows up on the market. Enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I agree, it was definitely a case of everything lining up timing wise, I'd been on the hunt for it for quite a while. Good luck in your search, I hope the same happens to you sooner rather than later!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966

Those are some pretty Chronos


----------



## drram1966

Thats a good looking Chrono!!


----------



## drram1966

@74notserpp...that Chrono looks amazing with that black leather NATO!!


----------



## drram1966

@wkw...that's a classy yet sporty watch


----------



## drram1966

That orange Marinemaster is bad ass!


----------



## robwsho

finally bought a Fortis, but it seems there's no love for the stealth chrono on this forum, or anywhere for that matter? 0 reviews of the watch anywhere...Is it bc of the PVD? feel pretty high quality to me... O well, i like the look, guess that's all that matters


----------



## Houston Grey

robwsho said:


> finally bought a Fortis, but it seems there's no love for the stealth chrono on this forum, or anywhere for that matter? 0 reviews of the watch anywhere...Is it bc of the PVD? feel pretty high quality to me... O well, i like the look, guess that's all that matters


Actually that watch looks great. Nice choice! You have me thinking about one...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

robwsho said:


> finally bought a Fortis, but it seems there's no love for the stealth chrono on this forum, or anywhere for that matter? 0 reviews of the watch anywhere...Is it bc of the PVD? feel pretty high quality to me... O well, i like the look, guess that's all that matters


It's a beauty! I've always admired the colour combo of the case with the hands and numerals. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amadeus556

That's a killer looking Aviatis Stealth, I would have that watch in no time and it's on my wish list with four-five other models to my existing Fortis. I have the same performance strap for occasional switch with the PVD butterfly clasp. Fortis is a spectacular watch in any model. Enjoy it well and in good health!

Cheers!


----------



## eljay

I've been meaning to take some decent photos of my titanium B-42 Cosmonaut since the replacement screw bar came in from Upscale Time. In the meantime, here's my Flieger Chronograph on a smooth brown leather strap. It is a Christopher Ward "special purchase leather," whatever that means, with the excellent "Bader" folding clasp, acquired during their recent sale. I think it's a much nicer and classier look than the soft black leather strap the watch came on (although, incidentally, _that_ strap looks great on the Cosmonaut,) and I've been wearing it a lot more lately as a result. With the polishing treatment Fortis gave to this model I think it's almost dressy, inasmuch as that's possible with a busy chunk of steel.


----------



## Accessvirus

robwsho said:


> finally bought a Fortis, but it seems there's no love for the stealth chrono on this forum, or anywhere for that matter? 0 reviews of the watch anywhere...Is it bc of the PVD? feel pretty high quality to me... O well, i like the look, guess that's all that matters


I just bought my orange marinemaster chronograph but man if I would've known about this model, itd be on my wrist now. I'm definitely getting the same stealth you have next, but with the white dial and red chrono/seconds hand. What a striking watch. Love the "pilot meets bauhaus" austerity of the dial. Check the Page & Cooper review of this model on YouTube.


----------



## robwsho

Accessvirus said:


> I just bought my orange marinemaster chronograph but man if I would've known about this model, itd be on my wrist now. I'm definitely getting the same stealth you have next, but with the white dial and red chrono/seconds hand. What a striking watch. Love the "pilot meets bauhaus" austerity of the dial. Check the Page & Cooper review of this model on YouTube.


I was debating between the version I got and this one for the longest time!! It was so hard for me to decide...All I knew was that I wanted to get it from an AD, not on the grey market, so I reached out to Watchbuys, especially since they now have comparable pricing with grey market. Spoke with Matt and Kevin and they answered pretty much every question I had. Wound up buying the beige lume version bc i felt it slightly lent itself better to the stealth look I was looking for. Other than that though, it's essentially the same exact watch, just with a different color combo and hand shape. The other thing was that Watchbuys said they weren't sure exactly when the new BaselWorld '17 models would be coming in, and I wanted one now hahaha! Of course both look awesome though. Put up pic when you get it!!


----------



## Accessvirus

robwsho said:


> I was debating between the version I got and this one for the longest time!! It was so hard for me to decide...All I knew was that I wanted to get it from an AD, not on the grey market, so I reached out to Watchbuys, especially since they now have comparable pricing with grey market. Spoke with Matt and Kevin and they answered pretty much every question I had. Wound up buying the beige lume version bc i felt it slightly lent itself better to the stealth look I was looking for. Other than that though, it's essentially the same exact watch, just with a different color combo and hand shape. The other thing was that Watchbuys said they weren't sure exactly when the new BaselWorld '17 models would be coming in, and I wanted one now hahaha! Of course both look awesome though. Put up pic when you get it!!


what an awesome dilemma to have! haha. Both are beauties. But now checking Watchbuys shows that your stealth model is sold out!! and I haven't really seen the stealth with the red second hands anywhere :-| I might have to resort to the same version in SS. I'm just afraid it'll be much too similar to my marinemaster chronograph. They are the same watch after all,minus the Bezel and dial of course... we'll see.b-)


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

I am thinking about getting nato for my Fortis Chrono. What do you think?


----------



## eljay

traczu said:


> I am thinking about getting nato for my Fortis Chrono. What do you think?


The lug bar on many Fortis cases, especially the chrono models, is quite high off the wrist. It's a bit of a unique look with a NATO. Also even a thin NATO barely fit between the B42's lug bar and its case, IME.

(I'm not trying to dissuade you!)


----------



## traczu

eljay said:


> The lug bar on many Fortis cases, especially the chrono models, is quite high off the wrist. It's a bit of a unique look with a NATO. Also even a thin NATO barely fit between the B42's lug bar and its case, IME.
> 
> (I'm not trying to dissuade you!)


Thanks for sharing opinion. In a matter od fact, I am affraid that it would sit on my wrist a little bit too high. I have been thinking about that for quite some time


----------



## eljay

traczu said:


> Thanks for sharing opinion. In a matter od fact, I am affraid that it would sit on my wrist a little bit too high. I have been thinking about that for quite some time


Here are some hastily taken photos. Interestingly the internet is full of photos of B42 Cosmonauts on NATOs but very few of the B42 pilots. Anyway, while obviously neither of these are identical to your watch, with any luck this helps. My wrist is quite small (the B42 case for instance is right at the limit of sanity) so if the height of the strap looks a little exaggerated, that would be part of the reason.

Have you considered buying the cheapest NATO you can fine, just to test? They are throwaway quality and take weeks to arrive but they only cost a few dollars on ebay.


----------



## traczu

eljay said:


> Here are some hastily taken photos. Interestingly the internet is full of photos of B42 Cosmonauts on NATOs but very few of the B42 pilots. Anyway, while obviously neither of these are identical to your watch, with any luck this helps. My wrist is quite small (the B42 case for instance is right at the limit of sanity) so if the height of the strap looks a little exaggerated, that would be part of the reason.
> 
> Have you considered buying the cheapest NATO you can fine, just to test? They are throwaway quality and take weeks to arrive but they only cost a few dollars on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 12391487
> View attachment 12391485
> View attachment 12391489


That is good idea, I will order cheap NATO and check it by myself. I will post results here


----------



## Jashley73

Holy cow *Eljay* - That watchcase is HUGE! I didn't realize they could be that tall...

How thick is that watchcase - and are the other Fortis chrono's that tall, or is there something unique to that watch?


----------



## traczu

Thats mine, it is rather thick


----------



## eljay

Jashley73 said:


> Holy cow *Eljay* - That watchcase is HUGE! I didn't realize they could be that tall...
> 
> How thick is that watchcase - and are the other Fortis chrono's that tall, or is there something unique to that watch?


7750s are a thick movement!

The flieger chronograph looks like a hockey puck because it's 15mm thick while only 40mm diameter.


----------



## Jashley73

Wow - I don't think I ever realized the chronographs were that thick. Well, I can safely cross them off my "want" list then. Nice looking pieces for sure, but there's no way I could live with that.


----------



## Amadeus556

My Fortis B-42 Black Mars close up ''thick' shot. Feels normal,no issue with thickness. It is a fairly large watch but still not in the ''hockey puck'' category.


----------



## traczu

On a rubber for now. It is large watch, but very, very comfortable.


----------



## WatchProblem

Inbound from WatchBuys!

Finally hitting North America. I was expecting these to be offered on the synthetic sports band (as shown below), but they are coming on rubber. I like the Fortis rubber straps, but was looking forward to something different. 







Photo from Fortis.

I'll get photos up when it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys




----------



## longstride

Flieger Classic 595. on heavy duty NATO.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## traczu




----------



## sryukon

GMT Flieger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reclaimer

Cosmonauts Chrono


----------



## WatchProblem

Chucho73 said:


> What strap do you have on this? Looks interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

WatchProblem said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a rubber NATO from yellow dog watch straps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron




----------



## ispoglini

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldNokia

...


----------



## OldNokia

is that a aftermarket bracelet?
More pictures please 




tanatron said:


> View attachment 12509857


----------



## tanatron

OldNokia said:


> is that a aftermarket bracelet?
> More pictures please


Hi, yes it is a 24 mm low cost chinese "copy" of the Strap Code Hexad Oyster (https://www.strapcode.com/store/22m...-diver-clasp-brushed-p-4297.html#.Wdtt1LKUGUm) which seems to be limited to the 22mm size. I just wanted to see how it looked on a steel bracelet and after this try I last week bought the original Fortis steel bracelet for the Square 653 series.


----------



## Pete26

Here is mine, just got it the other day from my local AD.


----------



## Dave2006

That's a super looking watch... enjoy


----------



## Pete26

Dave2006 said:


> That's a super looking watch... enjoy


Yes it's a great watch. Thanks

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

597.10.11 M


----------



## AbsolutBD

Hi All,

New member of the WUS fam, and I thought I'd share one of my favorites.


----------



## russelk




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Spacematic PP LE









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thiudans

Two Fortis "show me" threads, eh?


----------



## przypadek

Merry Christmas! Got a new strap for my Spacematic...


----------



## 74notserpp

Merry Xmas from Down Under! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Morning coffee at home with the Flieger Pro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rossnessmonster

Note the text on the word tachy metre. It is almost cut off. Mine is the same way. I wonder if they got a bad batch of chapter rings. Still I love mine and also have the orange marinemaster chrono.


rajnikhil said:


> View attachment 12331299
> 
> 
> My new Fortis, arrived this Monday. Couldn't wait to size the bracelet so changed to bond nato. Really enjoying this piece!!!


----------



## rossnessmonster

20 bucks I paid for a screw bar! Do not over tighten them. I also heard that theres a Casio Pathfinder screw bar that fits the Fortis and has more threads and is stronger and cheaper. Unfortunetly no one knows the part number.


----------



## NativeTxn

Picked this up from a fellow WUS member. I like the watch and legibility. Bracelet itself is pretty solid but I think the clasp leaves something to be desired.

So far enjoying it, though not 100% sure if it's a long term keeper or not.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amadeus556

My latest addition Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts P-7 Team Edition


----------



## NativeTxn

Put the AM on a gray suede Colareb strap to see how that looks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awa

This old beauty


----------



## Luke B

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thiudans

Luke B said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The red really pops!


----------



## Luke B

Thiudans said:


> The red really pops!


Thanks 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Cosmonaut









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Amadeus556

Also my other latest addition,B-42 Black Carbon... in F major...


----------



## Thiudans

Amadeus556 said:


> Also my other latest addition,B-42 Black Carbon... in F major...


Is that a carbon fiber face?


----------



## Amadeus556

Thiudans said:


> Is that a carbon fiber face?


Yes it is. It's kind of interesting but somehow I would still preferred in plain black.


----------



## EL_GEEk

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Dan3612

^I really like that watch


----------



## geomat

View attachment 12888769


----------



## geomat




----------



## WatchWalker

Well, here's my 2pi up in the air.... Have a few more Fortis watches. Check out my IG @watchwalker


----------



## centurionavre

New Fortis. The blued numbers are amazing!

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thiudans

Wow, really good looking watch! What is the reference number?



centurionavre said:


> New Fortis. The blued numbers are amazing!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre

Thiudans said:


> Wow, really good looking watch! What is the reference number?


700.20.92 M. I removed the bracelet. Did anyone mention that Fortis strap changes are a PITA?

Loving the leather strap.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Another 2pi saying hi to all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9




----------



## Dimy

the cousins


----------



## MStillwood

My new Official Cosmo


----------



## azkid

If I already posted forgive me. 









Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## waltera98

Fortis Cockpit.


----------



## Dissident

Recently purchased Aeromaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limenko

Love my IQ










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood

My new OCC to go with its little brother the non chrono OC.


----------



## Lundgaard

My vintage OCC says HI!


----------



## MStillwood

Lundgaard said:


> My vintage OCC says HI!
> View attachment 12961137


That thing is beautiful. I wish I had a Lemania model.


----------



## Lundgaard

Thanks!

Yes, my favourite... It's my grailwatch, so lucky me..


----------



## MStillwood

Sunday landing gear change.


----------



## MStillwood

Another gear change. Man this forum is kind of dead....


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs

The "I've got a Fortis" happy dance!


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Wearing this one today (and yesterday, tomorrow, ....). Still going strong, coming up on 20 years (been serviced twice).
Not the best photo, taken in low-light conditions this evening.


----------



## Amadeus556

I


geomat said:


> View attachment 12888775


 Is that the F-43 or B-42 in the middle?(Flieger chronograph alarm) Debating between the two for my next Fortis.Not with the alarm,just chrono.Looks slightly larger so it must be the F-43 if I'm correct.Not many of those left outthere unfortunatley.Nice collection! Cheers!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Watching Saturday morning sport









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## G550

Aeromaster


----------



## Thiudans

G550 said:


> Aeromaster


I have this watch -- I love it!


----------



## missalaire




----------



## cirotti




----------



## Bruce R

I fully expected to like my Fortis Flieger Pro, but it's better than I expected.


----------



## took

Missed having one, she is a beauty!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## watchobs




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aegon




----------



## Sansoni7

A vintage one....



My first one Fortis.


----------



## Sansoni7

A vintage one....



My first one Fortis.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Jashley73

Flieger Professional


----------



## Jashley73

Sorry - Double-Post


----------



## WatchProblem

In the wild. Yangshuo, China









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!|>


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Absolutely gobsmacked at this watch!+-0 seconds in a little over 24 hours!Timing EVERYTHING with chronograph,it's so cool to be able to use it constantly & not worry about a battery craping out.I have consolidated my automatic collection down to a select squad of 6 pieces.This is team leader!


----------



## King_Neptune

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That is just absurd, but it's impossible not to have an appreciation for it!b-)|>


----------



## wkw

qa_ii said:


> Wow! That is just absurd, but it's impossible not to have an appreciation for it!b-)|>


Thanks. I smile every time I put this watch on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Jashley73

E8ArmyDiver said:


> :-!|>


Thank you for including a picture showing the thickness. That's very helpful, as it's hard to gage thickness on these watches sometimes.


----------



## J969

F-43










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47

My Fortis flieger


----------



## traczu

B-42


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

When this came in I was a little skeptical of the "Certified For Mission Use" marketing... Mine is now-2 seconds in 192 hours,a combination of wrist time & winder time,& I have NO DOUBT as to the validity of the marketing OR Fortis efforts to make an unbelievable watch for an unbelievable environment...


----------



## WatchProblem

Blue today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

E8ArmyDiver said:


> When this came in I was a little skeptical of the "Certified For Mission Use" marketing... Mine is now-2 seconds in 192 hours,a combination of wrist time & winder time,& I have NO DOUBT as to the validity of the marketing OR Fortis efforts to make an unbelievable watch for an unbelievable environment...


Really wow...:-! My Fleigher runs about +5/+7 sec per day.

And the watch with lume shot will grab anyone's attention m8.... Its definitely built for "Mission"...|>


----------



## MrGone

My first Fortis


----------



## WatchProblem

MrGone said:


> My first Fortis


It's a beaut. Here's its bright steel brother...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Mission Commander & Executive Officer who reported for duty yesterday...Mission Commander is now an INCREDIBLE -3 seconds in 288+ hours!!!Fortis must have spent weeks regulating these!


----------



## oso2276

Cosmonaut 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchProblem

oso2276 said:


> Cosmonaut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


You see this less and less. A classic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron

Titanium and Teflon


----------



## parsig9




----------



## Aaronius

Flieger GMT. my others will have to wait their turn!


----------



## WatchProblem

This today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## took

#230/500 for this Fortis Flieger.....also, if anyone wants to trade I am looking for a B42 Cosmonaut.









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## watchobs




----------



## Krish47

watchobs said:


> View attachment 13253235


Cool watch and nice picturisation M8 :-!:-!


----------



## watchobs

Krish47 said:


> Cool watch and nice picturisation M8 :-!:-!


Thanks! Now on with our mutual Fortis obsession.


----------



## limenko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Wearing my fortis today









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind

This one needs no introduction:


----------



## limenko

colorblind said:


> This one needs no introduction:
> 
> View attachment 13259019


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwill

View attachment 13260225


----------



## Gorem




----------



## peterbee

I really like the different ways this dial looks in varying lighting.


----------



## Jashley73

peterbee said:


> I really like the different ways this dial looks in varying lighting.
> 
> View attachment 13278971


Is that one of the new stratoliners? I really dis-liked these when I first saw them, buy they've really started to grow on me. That's a nice looking watch.


----------



## Jashley73

peterbee said:


> I really like the different ways this dial looks in varying lighting.
> 
> View attachment 13278971


Is that one of the new stratoliners? I really dis-liked these when I first saw them, buy they've really started to grow on me. That's a nice looking watch.


----------



## Bruce R

Seeing these pics makes me want to get a Fortis with subdials. Right now I only have a Flieger Pro.


----------



## peterbee

Jashley73 said:


> Is that one of the new stratoliners? I really dis-liked these when I first saw them, buy they've really started to grow on me. That's a nice looking watch.


Thanks! Yep this is one of the new Stratoliners.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icode

Fortus Flieger


----------



## sasilm2

Desk Diving in my Fortis B-42


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs




----------



## 74notserpp

Marinemaster today









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sasilm2

Enjoy!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sasilm2

Yet another Fortis!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

My first Fortis, the Aeromaster Chronograph


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sasilm2

Love it on a rubber band!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Same Aeromaster Chrono as above but with aftermarket rubber strap


----------



## db_509

Had for a couple weeks so far, really enjoying my first Fortis.


----------



## lorenjumper

Out on the links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amadeus556

My Fortis B42 Black and B42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph PC-7 Team.


----------



## crimper2000

Morning sun


----------



## [email protected]

limenko said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that is sooooo cool what ref num is it?









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Amadeus556

db_509 said:


> Had for a couple weeks so far, really enjoying my first Fortis.
> 
> View attachment 13437689


 I have the same performance strap as well but for now it has the original leather strap.Yeah,it is a great watch,I love mine to! Enjoy, Cheers!


----------



## ANev

A new Terrestis for me!


----------



## ANev




----------



## J.D.

Gorgeous Terrestis -- curious, what's the whip?


----------



## HappyJack

Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Chronograph LE - The Titanium / Unobtanium 644.22.11 with the Lemania 5100 - one of the most legible full spec chronograph displays ever. It makes a great watch for yacht racing, which is what it being used to do in the picture below, at the 2018 Cowes Week Regatta, where I was navigating a 40' J122 yacht.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

HappyJack said:


> Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Chronograph LE - The Titanium / Unobtanium 644.22.11 with the Lemania 5100 - one of the most legible full spec chronograph displays ever. It makes a great watch for yacht racing, which is what it being used to do in the picture below, at the 2018 Cowes Week Regatta, where I was navigating a 40' J122 yacht.


There's one you don't see every day! What's the story, how long have you had this? And thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyJack

The Fortis sub-forum on Watchuseek used to feature one of these at the top of the page. I spent two years looking and contacted everyone who'd ever mentioned owning one of these; found, tried but failed to buy the last new one still available from a Singapore dealer in 2008, but missed it. Eventually I found an owner willing to sell and spent 6 months negotiating with him, before buying in November 2009. I've had it ever since.

Mine was relumed by the previous owner, which makes as legible by night as by day. I've several times thought of selling, but held back every time; now it would very hard to let it go. I think I've only seen 8-10 of them for sale in the last 10 years. A great watch.


----------



## vocalgenius

Circa 1970 Fortis Marinemaster 8001 Val. 72


----------



## valuewatchguy

First Fortis. Not sure if this one stays or not. Terrific case design though. Finishing is excellent and movement is dead accurate.

100th Anniversary Fortis Marinemaster Chronograph


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## awa




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geigede

Cosmonaut PM with aftermarket strap









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## MartiVltori

My Spacematic.


----------



## Fatvette

You are correct. It does not....Very Nice!!


----------



## Fatvette

You are correct. It does not....Very Nice!!



colorblind said:


> This one needs no introduction:
> 
> View attachment 13259019


----------



## 74notserpp

Diver Black today. So legible in both day and night.










Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Conoa123

Been meaning to post after service


----------



## Conoa123

And another couple of shots with brown nato instead of bracelet


----------



## 74notserpp

Conoa123 said:


> And another couple of shots with brown nato instead of bracelet
> View attachment 13570899
> View attachment 13570901
> View attachment 13570905


Looks great on the brown nato.
I wish the new Aeromaster Mission Timers had a countdown bezel like one on yours.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire

Conoa123 said:


> Been meaning to post after service


The Fortis Lemania 5100 looks great! Where did you get it serviced?


----------



## Conoa123

Thanks. See post #5. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/can-y...-service-specialist-4794303.html#post47111959


----------



## Conoa123

Duplicate..sorry


----------



## mguffin2k6

Just arrived today!


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy

I've been wanting one of these for years. Picked it up from a FedEx drop-off yesterday early enough to time the sweet potatoes for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Psmith.

Looks great - congrats |>


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## pierre mannaert

This is mine 1955 oldie whit ETA 1120 movement


----------



## pierre mannaert

This is mine 1955 oldie whit ETA 1120 movement
View attachment 13687979

View attachment 13687981


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind

David vs Goliath


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Just arrived about an hour ago and I am already in love with it.


----------



## [email protected]

On a Speedy Tuesday NATO


----------



## Chris Thorn

Great duo !


----------



## v8chrono

I very much like my new Classic Cosmo too!


----------



## parsig9




----------



## Chris Thorn

Very cool piece for sure .


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbdyws6

Lowflight said:


> My B-42 Chronograph Alarm


Beautiful watch. That band really sets it off.


----------



## WatchProblem

at home on the North Shore of O'ahu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

Some desert exploration in Qatar about a month ago 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

gargir:
Wish I had a Fortis to take a pic of and submit.
Just don't have deep pockets, alas and alack
Retiree with a pestle of kidz and grandkidz. +
post Christmas?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Krish47

Fortis Pilot









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Krish47 said:


> Fortis Pilot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Perfection!

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

74notserpp said:


> Perfection!
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Yes, indeed mate...

I initially bought fortis pilot last year and sold it after couple of months...Since then , i had this feeling of "why did i let it go"....

And when i saw a good deal , i couldn't resist and pulled the trigger.  and not making the same mistake of selling it again ..


----------



## 74notserpp

Krish47 said:


> Yes, indeed mate...
> 
> I initially bought fortis pilot last year and sold it after couple of months...Since then , i had this feeling of "why did i let it go"....
> 
> And when i saw a good deal , i couldn't resist and pulled the trigger.  and not making the same mistake of selling it again ..


I know that feeling too... I sold my Pilot Pro Chrono and have missed it since as well. One day it will be mine again!
Enjoy mate.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Amadeus556

Fortis PC-7 Team


----------



## Troiks

Arrived this morning, will probablt get the classic cosmonaut ceramic AM soon.


----------



## Krish47

Pilot today









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alfat33

An old 5100 Stratoliner from me. I think this is a transitional dial overlapping with the first Cosminauts and dating from maybe early '90s but I'd appreciate any guidance as I'm new to Fortis. +3spd over the last couple of weeks so very happy with it.


----------



## alfat33

Not sure what went wrong with my image embedding but I’ll try again.


----------



## LH2

Pilot...


----------



## Gopher

Just three of my eight Fortis watches.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanz L




----------



## wheelbuilder

MM









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8Gazza

I sold this a few months ago. Liked it a lot, but had to reduce the collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TZWang

My go-to tool watch!


----------



## bluestifford

My only fortis (so far)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aegon




----------



## WatchWalker

The limited edition 2Pi


----------



## J.D.




----------



## mconlonx

"Official Cosmonauts" GMT 611.22.148


----------



## wkw

Great. Mine says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diablogt




----------



## oso2276

My cosmonaut and his amigos
A gang of central minutes chronos









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## capt-dim




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Another Vintage Limited


----------



## CGSshorty

fiskadoro said:


> Another Vintage Limited
> 
> View attachment 13978721


Beautiful. That strap is perfect.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

I love my Fortis ...









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sig226

My first Fortis!


----------



## 74notserpp

Sig226 said:


> My first Fortis!
> 
> View attachment 14016515


Very nice one to start with! And limited to 100 pieces 
I have been looking at this one for a long time. Enjoy!

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sig226 said:


> My first Fortis!
> 
> View attachment 14016515


Like your watch and sig sauer 226 as well.

Congratulations! Wear it in good health

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sig226

Thanks guys, glad to join the Fortis club. Apologies for the sideways pic. Got excited and can't edit or delete posts apparently.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Conoa123

Fortis Official Cosmonauts Chrono on new Erika's Original navy blue Trident MN Strap. Very Comfortable and I like it.


----------



## mconlonx

Fortis Official Cosmonauts GMT 611.22.148 on EO MN black/red strap.


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

Fortis Cosmonaut on leather strap. Love the blue hue of the AR coating.


----------



## neilziesing

Fortis Cosmonaut on leather strap. Love the blue hue of the AR coating.

View attachment 14056619


----------



## 74notserpp

Monolith on new Blushark grey nato with pvd hardware









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## davidibiza

My Cosmonauts Steel p.m. with a Sinn 104 strap...









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## gfauctions

From the Gemini era ...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfauctions

Prior generation Spacematic with bead blasted case and screw-down crown.


----------



## gfauctions

Duplicate


----------



## wkw

gfauctions said:


> Prior generation Spacematic with bead blasted case and screw-down crown.
> 
> View attachment 14101019


Handsome!! 
I like the older generation much better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted Rzad

My first Fortis, a very clean second-hand Spacematic Black/Red. I appreciate the design restraint: Fortis broke rules and had fun but still ended up with a balanced design. Pragmatic usefulness is completely intact. Well done!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted Rzad

Conoa123 said:


> Fortis Official Cosmonauts Chrono on new Erika's Original navy blue Trident MN Strap. Very Comfortable and I like it.
> View attachment 14043243


I typically prefer the bezel or bezel insert to contrast with the case but this Cosmo looks great!


----------



## QuantumMeruit

My B42 Flieger Chrono on new bracelet


----------



## 74notserpp

It's like looking into the depths of space with the Monolith dial.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Again today









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted Rzad

74notserpp said:


> Again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Man, that looks very sharp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Ted Rzad said:


> Man, that looks very sharp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!
Absolutely loving the clear and legible dial on this one.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noghri

my flieger is rocking a fresh short nasa strap from kizzi today


----------



## Henry Bowman

Just picked up my first Fortis!
Its a Stratoliner 571.10.124 with the Lemania 5100 calibre with the White Opaline dial.
It sure is easier on my older eyes to read the chronograph elapsed time now!
Just curious, anyone know of a source for a new crystal?


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugbyboy96

Have never see another one of these on the forum, anyone else got one? 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Summer look 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet

glg said:


> Summer look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the "vintage" series and am tempted to pick one up. That looks great.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

citjet said:


> I really like the "vintage" series and am tempted to pick one up.


 +1,have my eyes open for the Orange Vintage Chrono..Would love to see that Blue on the Blue Helm Canvas strap!


----------



## glg

citjet said:


> I really like the "vintage" series and am tempted to pick one up. That looks great.


It's really beautiful timepiece , at right dimension .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

E8ArmyDiver said:


> +1,have my eyes open for the Orange Vintage Chrono..Would love to see that Blue on the Blue Helm Canvas strap!


I have ordered a blue black nato already . You have plenty of choices with this watch .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer

My several year old B-42 Flieger chronograph on my newly acquired Watch Gecko, solid 5 link bracelet. Can't believe they are blowing these out for only $20 (wasn't sure if the Fortis tubes would fit the end links, but fortunately they were a perfect fit! Not so much for the folded, curved end link option I also purchased...but they were only like $5, so I'll find another use for them, or not, lol). This watch hasn't received a lot of love from me as of late, but I think that's all gonna change now...as I'm really diggin' all this brushed steel! (swapped out the black factory leather).


----------



## Triton9

My Fortis


----------



## carloscastro7

I can play too now.... 
It might sound ridiculous for some of you, but this has been one of my "grail" watches for over a year now... Finally in my hands


----------



## J.D.

carloscastro7 said:


> I can play too now....
> It might sound ridiculous for some of you, but this has been one of my "grail" watches for over a year now... Finally in my hands


Not ridiculous at all -- very nice, welcome to the club!


----------



## J.D.

carloscastro7 said:


> I can play too now....
> It might sound ridiculous for some of you, but this has been one of my "grail" watches for over a year now... Finally in my hands


Not ridiculous at all -- very nice, welcome to the club!


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Old flieger! Love my fortis

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## uptempo

Sacematic









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono




----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crakkajakka15

New to me from a forum member. Put it on a nato also


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman1971

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aegon




----------



## Brian062388

carloscastro7 said:


> I can play too now....
> It might sound ridiculous for some of you, but this has been one of my "grail" watches for over a year now... Finally in my hands


I am a huge fan of this watch. Those applied indices look great. Congrats!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

My Flieger Professional

















Ti B-42 Official Cosmonauts


----------



## Lou P

This is mine!


----------



## Lou P

This is mine!
View attachment 14667999


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Merry Christmas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss

wkw said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This thing is dope!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Airlyss said:


> This thing is dope!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Made me smile every time I wear this Fortis.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissAm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solarisminor

My Aeromaster. Until recently, the only watch I owned. I am adding a Bell and Ross BR03 to my small collection. I also recently got a Zelos Hammer Head in Ti and Meteorite!










My Aeromaster has been the best watch I have ever owned and the first watch I have had hat I will simply never get rid of. Keeps better time than my Omega Sea Master did, by a long shot. I never have to adjust the time, only the date when it misaligns with the calendar at month's end.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead




----------



## Eclectic Gearhead




----------



## the gig

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgrama




----------



## Camguy




----------



## Camguy

That's a grail of mine.



Cras said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Mars 500


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Radiolarian said:


> Mars 500


 SUPERB watch!Mine says hi & welcome to WUS...


----------



## Maddog1970

Have been looking for one of these for a while.....

Had a hard life, but polished out the abuse and seems to be keeping good time, so very happy with my "new" Fortis Flieger...


----------



## Maddog1970

New areomaster


----------



## 74notserpp

Maddog1970 said:


> New areomaster
> 
> View attachment 14948481
> View attachment 14948483


Great watch!

How is the lume on these old radium models Maddog?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Lume is pretty good, all things considered....

Not Seiko, but then what is?.........was able to see it thru the night, and still legible when I got up to walk my werewolf at 6.30am....

Pic of the werewolf on her walk.....









...and a Martu strap on the Aeromaster......could be my fave combo so far!










74notserpp said:


> Great watch!
> 
> How is the lume on these old radium models Maddog?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Maddog1970 said:


> Lume is pretty good, all things considered....
> 
> Not Seiko, but then what is?.........was able to see it thru the night, and still legible when I got up to walk my werewolf at 6.30am....
> 
> Pic of the werewolf on her walk.....
> 
> View attachment 14950509
> 
> 
> ...and a Martu strap on the Aeromaster......could be my fave combo so far!
> 
> View attachment 14950511


Impressive looking combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monch

My last incorporation... I had to sell it, but now it is back with a new performance strap:


----------



## Monch

My last incorporation... I had to sell it, but now it is back with a new performance strap:


----------



## the gig

Got this one about a week ago, love the tool watch vibe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aegon




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Aeromaster B42


----------



## peterbee

Trying out a different look on the Stratoliner. I do have a bracelet for it laying around as well that I've never put on but I'll give this some time.

I was never in love with a black strap on this watch.


----------



## 74notserpp

Pilot Professional Day Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron

Just in


----------



## bobo90

Few days ago with this beauty


----------



## drums4money




----------



## 74notserpp

bobo90 said:


> Few days ago with this beauty


Great photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89

Very unique watch imho.









Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

My Fortis Al-Tayer


----------



## Metabaron1965

My small Fortis collection 🙂


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Metabaron1965 said:


> My small Fortis collection &#55357;&#56898;


Quite a stable you've got there pal, impressive lineup!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

My titanium B-42 has arrived. Fantastic watch. Amazingly legible with its beautiful matte black dial, it has an aura of practicality and being a grow-up watch. I know it's nitpicking but I love how the dial says "Official cosmonaut's" instead of just "Automatic", that was one of the reasons why I got the Ti instead of SS.









Now I only need a black/orange silicone strap for the summar. Has anyone tried Hirsch offerings (20/18mm size)? The official Fortis ones are nice, but cost double and there isn't much variety.


----------



## dumberdrummer

Miklos86 said:


> My titanium B-42 has arrived. Fantastic watch. Amazingly legible with its beautiful matte black dial, it has an aura of practicality and being a grow-up watch. I know it's nitpicking but I love how the dial says "Official cosmonaut's" instead of just "Automatic", that was one of the reasons why I got the Ti instead of SS.
> 
> View attachment 15187583
> 
> 6
> Now I only need a black/orange silicone strap for the summar. Has anyone tried Hirsch offerings (20/18mm size)? The official Fortis ones are nice, but cost double and there isn't much variety.


Hirsch Pure caoutchouc rubber on the B-42 Flieger Chrono and black/orange Barton Elite silicone on the Helson Tortuga.


----------



## Miklos86

dumberdrummer said:


> Hirsch Pure caoutchouc rubber on the B-42 Flieger Chrono and black/orange Barton Elite silicone on the Helson Tortuga.


It looks great, thank you for the photos! Ordered a black/orange Hirsch strap, will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## dumberdrummer

Miklos86 said:


> It looks great, thank you for the photos! Ordered a black/orange Hirsch strap, will post pics when it arrives.


What model Hirsch strap did you order?


----------



## Miklos86

dumberdrummer said:


> What model Hirsch strap did you order?


https://www.hirschstraps.com/produc...mance-watch-strap-in-black-orange-09176940504

Robby in 20mm black/orange.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer

Miklos86 said:


> https://www.hirschstraps.com/produc...mance-watch-strap-in-black-orange-09176940504
> 
> Robby in 20mm black/orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Ahhh, gotcha....leather and rubber combo. Nice choice!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Quite like the orange accents.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monch




----------



## grumpymachinist

My first post, and my first Fortis (but definitely not my last!):


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkenik

Some Fortis timepieces


----------



## BEEG

Took this one few days back while reading a book.


----------



## Mark24433508

This is my Cosmanaut, bought new in 2001.
It spent many years with a broken crown. No-one here in UK would touch a Fortis, no-one I could find, anyway.
Now repaired and serviced earlier this year and working like it did when new, to my delight.
A it small for my wrist, but still a very wearable understated tool watch.
Fitted with an 'Erica' strap, the beautiful cosmonauts set with its straps lost in a house move years ago!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev

Just received this 623 Spacematic. Wears a lot bigger than a 40mm.


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Solarisminor




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Rare appearance from the watch box. Date set to 7 to show the red 7 in date wheel.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

My wife's Fortis Flieger ('98( hasn't seen daylight in about 3 years. Came out of hibernation just fine and is keeping excellent time still. 
Crown is not standard, unfortunately. 
I'm not a fan of Nato strap, but this is how she wore her watch last, so that's how I will wear it


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Just picked this one up 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Out for a late lunch.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

The "sibling" to the Flieger shown a few posts -and days- back, my '98 Fortis Flieger Professional (PVD)


----------



## 74notserpp

Happy Fortis Father's Day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sokard

Just finished this in my workshop.
Bought a NOS case and fitted an eta 2789!
Very happy with the result!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Mark24433508 said:


> This is my Cosmanaut, bought new in 2001.
> It spent many years with a broken crown. No-one here in UK would touch a Fortis, no-one I could find, anyway.
> Now repaired and serviced earlier this year and working like it did when new, to my delight.
> A it small for my wrist, but still a very wearable understated tool watch.
> Fitted with an 'Erica' strap, the beautiful cosmonauts set with its straps lost in a house move years ago!
> View attachment 15366942


that right there is my ultimate grail - one day I will find one.

Glad you were able to get it serviced and it's running again!


----------



## acadian




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## acadian




----------



## aegon




----------



## acadian




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RhettsWatch

Been looking for this for a little bit and finally found one that wasn't from Japan. I am in love!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Happy Fortis Friday


----------



## Frank237

Bought this here at least a dozen yrs back. I'd like to get the crystal replaced/cleaned up, a cleaning and maybe new face and hands as the lume is about gone. WHAT model is this and any idea as to repair costs?


----------



## Subonno

My lovely Fortis


----------



## Subonno

Frank237 said:


> Bought this here at least a dozen yrs back. I'd like to get the crystal replaced/cleaned up, a cleaning and maybe new face and hands as the lume is about gone. WHAT model is this and any idea as to repair costs?


Fortis Spacematic Pilot Professional Day/Date Automatic watch (623.10.71 L.01)
That is the model, don't know where you can "service" it.


----------



## Frank237

Thank You.


----------



## UofRSpider

Fortis LE









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

Got a much better pic!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Subonno




----------



## BEEG

Took this one yesterday, Friday 13th.


----------



## tanatron




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Subonno




----------



## Lawrence648

Fortis Cockpit Two


----------



## MHe225

Flieger Friday - the date is correct, I took the photo earlier this week. I am still wearing my '98 Fortis Flieger Professional today.


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Never disappoints.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpymachinist

74notserpp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally! Somebody else out there has a Dawn chrono!


----------



## 74notserpp

grumpymachinist said:


> Finally! Somebody else out there has a Dawn chrono!


Thanks! It is a rarely seen model and newly acquired by me. The dial is amazing in person.

Before buying it, I was trying to search for some real life photos or reviews but there wasn't much out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## grumpymachinist

74notserpp said:


> Thanks! It is a rarely seen model and newly acquired by me. The dial is amazing in person.
> 
> Before buying it, I was trying to search for some real life photos or reviews but there wasn't much out there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on the new purchase. It sounds like you like yours as much as I enjoy mine. Eventually, I'd like to have Dusk and Blue Horizon chronos sitting in the watch case next to my Dawn. Unfortunately Fortis had to go and release that beautiful F-43 bicompax, so I have my sights set on that first.


----------



## 74notserpp

grumpymachinist said:


> Congratulations on the new purchase. It sounds like you like yours as much as I enjoy mine. Eventually, I'd like to have Dusk and Blue Horizon chronos sitting in the watch case next to my Dawn. Unfortunately Fortis had to go and release that beautiful F-43 bicompax, so I have my sights set on that first.


Mate, as soon as I got the Dusk Chrono, I have been wanting a Blue Horizon Chrono too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpymachinist




----------



## 74notserpp

grumpymachinist said:


> View attachment 15610924


 that's the way Grumpy! 
Let's see if there are more out there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Monolith 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Merry Christmas  #fortisfriday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Newly acquired NOS...
FORTIS B-42 MARINEMASTER Ref. 670.24.14 M


----------



## Subonno

Bought this Fortis Flieger last week, early 2000's model I think. It was serviced last year + new crystal (with already one scratch) But I like it!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

B42 MarineMaster









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## acadian




----------



## jeronimocg

Diver black...


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## isstefan

Fortis B-42 Marinemaster


----------



## Monch

My team, so far..


































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

That's a great team! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Cosmonaut's Titanium on Hirsch Robby.









Tapatalkkal küldve az én SM-N975F eszközömről


----------



## mizzy

a yellow one


----------



## borchard929

Just got my first Fortis









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EcuadorCollector

Hi all! Looking to find out model number or designation of this Fortis. It has an ETA 2789 automatic movement. Also, it is stamped 670 inside case back but can't find anything anywhere. Any info is greatly appreciated! TIA


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

2012 LE









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbee

I had a bracelet laying around for my Stratoliner for a couple years now, and finally got around to having it installed. Really happy with the results, and I'll be wearing the watch much more often now.


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## acadian




----------



## peterbee

acadian said:


> View attachment 15737581


Looks fantastic! What do you think of it?


----------



## acadian

peterbee said:


> Looks fantastic! What do you think of it?


I absolutely love this watch - so glad I got one.

Soooo many people complain about the long lug-to-lug but that's part of the watch I like. it makes it super stable on the wrist and I have a smallish 6.75" wrist. Only odd size thing is the band. takes 21mm - with it was 20mm


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MeisterEder

Here my Classic Cosmonauts Ceramic P.M. Ref. 401.26.11 on an aftermarket engineer bracelet - my favorite everyday chronograph by far:


----------



## jgrant7719

Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## acadian

ABCSteed said:


> View attachment 15764067


nice..you bought both sizes?


----------



## ABCSteed

acadian said:


> nice..you bought both sizes?


No i did not. for promo and sales purposes i have this collection.


----------



## Pongster

ABCSteed said:


> No i did not. for promo and sales purposes i have this collection.


you sell fortis?


----------



## ABCSteed

Pongster said:


> you sell fortis?


Yes in BeNeLux and can help for other countries.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## peterbee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## peterbee

ABCSteed said:


> View attachment 15816809


This has been on the Fortis site for a bit now....










I'm thinking central chronograph seconds. MINUTES...?  😐

_"For the sake of efficiency, the participants of the Amadee-20 mission will be testing a moderate delay of 10 minutes by utilizing the chronograph functionality combined with a special marker on the countdown bezel. "_


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## journeyforce

Fortis for the UAE Market

Just arrived










My Other UAE watch


----------



## jgrant7719

Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## 0-60

journeyforce said:


> Fortis for the UAE Market
> 
> Just arrived
> 
> View attachment 15827161
> 
> 
> My Other UAE watch
> 
> View attachment 15827167


That looks great! Where can i get one? Im in Bahrain


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

@wkw - wearing the older version of the watch you showed in post #826
'98 Fortis Flieger Professional


----------



## wkw

MHe225 said:


> @wkw - wearing the older version of the watch you showed in post #826
> '98 Fortis Flieger Professional
> View attachment 15871353


Nice!!

They're very hard to find now. Yours looks really good. I like the pilot professional series from the 90s'. I sold my 40mm GMT and I missed it since.

Here's another one from the last century...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## wkw

ABCSteed said:


> View attachment 15896471


Good looking piece.

How do you like it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed

wkw said:


> Good looking piece.
> 
> How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like it! wears great and perfect readability


----------



## wkw

ABCSteed said:


> I like it! wears great and perfect readability


Thanks for the comment. I've got to check it out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed

wkw said:


> Thanks for the comment. I've got to check it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can visit Fortis Watches, Grenchen or your Fortis dealer


----------



## wkw

ABCSteed said:


> You can visit Fortis Watches, Grenchen or your Fortis dealer


Thanks. Local Fortis dealer it is. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## ABCSteed

wkw said:


> Thanks. Local Fortis dealer it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


please share your thoughts afterwards! With wristshot ?


----------



## ghanger




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## Quincas

Charms me every time I put it on


----------



## jeronimocg

This one today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## Solarisminor

Aeromaster!!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## maestindy1

]


----------



## ABCSteed

#fortisfriday or #fryingday 😉🤭


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## maestindy1

Docrwm, what model is that chronograph?


----------



## Docrwm

maestindy1 said:


> Docrwm, what model is that chronograph?


656.10.11L.01
B-42 Flieger
I have the bracelet for it too. Got it back in 2009 from a small dealer in Singapore.


----------



## maestindy1

Nice, I think we have the same taste in watches as we've communicated in the Sinn section as well.


----------



## Docrwm

maestindy1 said:


> Nice, I think we have the same taste in watches as we've communicated in the Sinn section as well.


I really like a good tool chrono. I actually use a chrono at work almost daily for essential job duties. Makes them a tax writeoff for me......


----------



## maestindy1

Docrwm said:


> I really like a good tool chrono. I actually use a chrono at work almost daily for essential job duties. Makes them a tax writeoff for me......


 Nice !


----------



## Docrwm

maestindy1 said:


> Nice !


Which reminds me, I am sending my Sinn 757UTC in for service to RGM. I wonder if maintenance on an essential work related tool is also a business expense? Hmm, have to ask the accountant.


----------



## maestindy1

Docrwm said:


> Which reminds me, I am sending my Sinn 757UTC in for service to RGM. I wonder if maintenance on an essential work related tool is also a business expense? Hmm, have to ask the accountant.


LOL, my stomach hurts from laughing so hard. I'm not an accountant, and this isn't financial advice, but it sounds like it is necessary in order to maintain proper functioning of machinery to ensure that your job duties are fulfilled in an accurate manner.


----------



## Doctrinaire

Hahaha this is too funny! I work in food service for a local catering company. Wonder if I can write off my watches as work expenses. Too often I need to keep track of time for numerous daily tasks, such as cooking, serve times, scheduled time to leave for a dinner, and keep track of hours I'm clocked in.

🤔gives me ideas, to live as just ideas though. But still the thought is amusing


----------



## ABCSteed

maestindy1 said:


> Docrwm, what model is that chronograph?


Fortis F-43


----------



## Docrwm

ABCSteed said:


> Fortis F-43


No, that's a bicomplex model. Mine is a B-42 656.10.11L.01 Flieger. Even have the Fortis paperwork to prove it.


----------



## ABCSteed

Docrwm said:


> No, that's a bicomplex model. Mine is a B-42 656.10.11L.01 Flieger. Even have the Fortis paperwork to prove it.


You are right about your watch. I thought it was the 701.20.11 L.01 because of the day on the left side of the dial 
This is the 2012 Fortis F-43 Flieger Chronograph.:


----------



## Docrwm

ABCSteed said:


> You are right about your watch. I thought it was the 701.20.11 L.01 because of the day on the left side of the dial
> This is the 2012 Fortis F-43 Flieger Chronograph.:
> View attachment 15970203


No problem. Mine is a couple of years older and very similar.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Time for a break.

The AR reflection proves that there is glass 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## Arkenik

Great old Classic!


----------



## ABCSteed

View attachment 16033298


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed

The brandnew Fortis Flieger F-41 Midnight Blue. What are your thoughts?


----------



## acadian

Arkenik said:


> View attachment 16031330
> Great old Classic!


that is stunning!!!


----------



## acadian

ABCSteed said:


> The brandnew Fortis Flieger F-41 Midnight Blue. What are your thoughts?
> View attachment 16057593


wow you did not waste any time. I think the black one is a bit more versatile (and I'm personally a sucker for that lume) but the white Brixtrack on the blue one makes it very legible. I like how they kept the orange synchroline - I didn't care for the white one on the F-39-J. That new blue is a stunning color combo.


----------



## 74notserpp

ABCSteed said:


> The brandnew Fortis Flieger F-41 Midnight Blue. What are your thoughts?
> View attachment 16057593


I have a black dial on order and didn't realise initially that the lume on the two were different. 
The blue dial when in good lighting is amazing!
Made from recycled steel? Are there any differences to the "normal" steel in previous models?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## 74notserpp

My F-39 black arrived today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed

74notserpp said:


> My F-39 black arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Where did you buy this beauty?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Thank you.

From Define Watches. The Australian Fortis AD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frugalwatcher




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## sauravdrives




----------



## sauravdrives




----------



## acadian




----------



## Paxman




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## acadian

Happy Fortis Friday


----------



## ABCSteed

What a great picture!


----------



## Arkenik

Pilot Professional Chronograph


----------



## mte78

Bought it new 12 years ago. Still running strong


----------



## peterbee




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## acadian




----------



## ABCSteed

Great Luc!


----------



## acadian

ABCSteed said:


> Great Luc!


Yes it's great! 

Thank you my friend!


----------



## acadian

Happy Fortis Friday


----------



## watchobs




----------



## acadian




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Happy Fortis Friday


----------



## Arkenik

One from Rolf Sachs


----------



## noraaeel

piri175 said:


> I've just got it; Flieger Chrono, 597.10.141.1
> 
> Do you have an idea when this watch was manufactured?
> 
> View attachment 11822330


Hi there. Does your watch have a signed Fortis logo on the crown? I just got 1 but it doesn't have the Fortis logo I have seen on some of the Flieger Chronos.


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## noraaeel

Hi guys, I'm new to Fortis watches. Just picked up 1 from Japan serial number 597.10.141 and was hoping someone here can help. I find the crown being unsigned suspicious. Could it be 1st generation? Any more thoughts on this or know what year this watch was made?


----------



## acadian

I saw this one on ebay but browsed by it because 3 things looked suspicious to me:
1 - the crown is one but there were some older Fortis that did not have any signed crown
2 - the cracked lumed on minute hand. Lume can break down, but the watch isn't THAT old
3 - the finish on the caseback isn't in line with genuine Fortis I've owned or seen. it looks stamped as opposed to engraved/machined.


----------



## noraaeel

acadian said:


> I saw this one on ebay but browsed by it because 3 things looked suspicious to me:
> 1 - the crown is one but there were some older Fortis that did not have any signed crown
> 2 - the cracked lumed on minute hand. Lume can break down, but the watch isn't THAT old
> 3 - the finish on the caseback isn't in line with genuine Fortis I've owned or seen. it looks stamped as opposed to engraved/machined.


I've been searching around closest I got to this watch was this but it doesn't really prove anything except that the crown is possibly unsigned. 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/a8wzfg

So let me start with your points:
1. Some have said this could be the 1st gen of this particular model hence why the crown isn't signed
2. The cracked lume I can understand cause it's tritium (assuming this watch is genuine)
3. Not too sure on the caseback, again it could be the case of this being a 1st gen.

I'm hoping to get more opinions on this one, I hope someone can come up with more info  

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

noraaeel said:


> I've been searching around closest I got to this watch was this but it doesn't really prove anything except that the crown is possibly unsigned.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/a8wzfg
> 
> So let me start with your points:
> 1. Some have said this could be the 1st gen of this particular model hence why the crown isn't signed
> 2. The cracked lume I can understand cause it's tritium (assuming this watch is genuine)
> 3. Not too sure on the caseback, again it could be the case of this being a 1st gen.
> 
> I'm hoping to get more opinions on this one, I hope someone can come up with more info
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


best way to find out - open the caseback and look at the movement.


----------



## noraaeel

acadian said:


> best way to find out - open the caseback and look at the movement.


Yup, I'm planning to that immediately as soon as it arrives. I don't have much knowledge about fake Fortis watches but is it possible they will put in a genuine movement? In this case, it will be a Valjoux 7750.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dberg

ABCSteed said:


> View attachment 16187167


I trust that is a photo from Fortis, as this is not supposed to be available for a while.


----------



## ABCSteed

noraaeel said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to Fortis watches. Just picked up 1 from Japan serial number 597.10.141 and was hoping someone here can help. I find the crown being unsigned suspicious. Could it be 1st generation? Any more thoughts on this or know what year this watch was made?
> 
> View attachment 16187517
> View attachment 16187522
> View attachment 16187519


As i said earlier in another topic 😉


----------



## noraaeel

ABCSteed said:


> As i said earlier in another topic


Haha yes bro, I remember your reply, just hoping to get more opinions on this. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

noraaeel said:


> Haha yes bro, I remember your reply, just hoping to get more opinions on this.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


it's just not great forum etiquette to post the same question in several different thread. 

I like this thread because it's people sharing their Fortis photos and shouldn't turn into a "fave vs real" thread which we already have.


----------



## noraaeel

acadian said:


> it's just not great forum etiquette to post the same question in several different thread.
> 
> I like this thread because it's people sharing their Fortis photos and shouldn't turn into a "fave vs real" thread which we already have.


My apologies, I'm new here. Please redirect me to that thread u mentioned. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed

noraaeel said:


> Haha yes bro, I remember your reply, just hoping to get more opinions on this.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


I know, just kidding 😉


----------



## acadian




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## Mpon

74notserpp said:


> Time for a break.
> 
> The AR reflection proves that there is glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I have been lurking on a Aeromaster for a while.. Just such clean utilitarian flieger 👍 How big do you feel it wears with the lug to lug? Cheers Thanks for the pic 🤙


----------



## 74notserpp

Mpon said:


> Nice! I have been lurking on a Aeromaster for a while.. Just such clean utilitarian flieger  How big do you feel it wears with the lug to lug? Cheers Thanks for the pic


My wrist is approx 7.25” and I don’t feel the L2L is too large. 
Being about 52mm L2L is my limit though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## 74notserpp

acadian said:


> View attachment 16208399


Great photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

74notserpp said:


> Great photo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!


----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## Paxman

Fortis Friday with the B-42 Marinemaster


----------



## acadian




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C160D

My great B-42


----------



## 74notserpp

Spacematic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stew77




----------



## acadian

stew77 said:


>


This Marinemaster - wow!!


----------



## acadian




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## Arkenik

B-42 GMT


----------



## trip_67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazzamania73

Here my new B-42 Day Date, found in real mint condition!


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## acadian




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## acadian




----------



## ABCSteed

Again, an amazing photo !


----------



## acadian

ABCSteed said:


> Again, an amazing photo !


Thank you my friend. it's such a tricky watch to photograph. Hard to really capture the nice colors on the dial.


----------



## ABCSteed

Please vote fortis into the finals:









The Fast And The Fratelli — Semi-Finals: Andreas's Zenith El Primero A386 Revival Vs. Dave's Fortis B-42 Cosmonauts Chronograph


✓ Decide the finalist! ✓ Can Dave's Fortis B-42 Cosmonauts Chronograph overpower Andreas's Zenith El Primero A386 Revival? ✓ Cast your vote! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## dberg

ABCSteed said:


> View attachment 16293199


Just beautiful. I'm a fan of this and pictures like this just might actually put me over the edge to pull the trigger. I don't know why this watch hasn't gotten more traction. It is a great looking balance between strong tough look without being overly teutonic like a Sinn or Damasko. It is unique design with a fresh look. But, I would go for the 40 mm in the Rockstone Grey.


----------



## ABCSteed

dberg said:


> Just beautiful. I'm a fan of this and pictures like this just might actually put me over the edge to pull the trigger. I don't know why this watch hasn't gotten more traction. It is a great looking balance between strong tough look without being overly teutonic like a Sinn or Damasko. It is unique design with a fresh look. But, I would go for the 40 mm in the Rockstone Grey.


The MM-40 in rockstone grey is also a great watch!


----------



## dberg

ABCSteed said:


> The MM-40 in rockstone grey is also a great watch!


I really need more real life photos (not CGI) of this watch. One thing that is interesting is that there is micro brand with a complex dial pattern made by Maen. It is the Maen GMT. The watch is design is very nice, but under a macro shot, you can see the irregularities in the dial pattern. This, on the other hand, seems to hold up. I would love to see somebody do a real in-depth HANDS ON review of the 40 mm.


----------



## ABCSteed

dberg said:


> I really need more real life photos (not CGI) of this watch. One thing that is interesting is that there is micro brand with a complex dial pattern made by Maen. It is the Maen GMT. The watch is design is very nice, but under a macro shot, you can see the irregularities in the dial pattern. This, on the other hand, seems to hold up. I would love to see somebody do a real in-depth HANDS ON review of the 40 mm.


I have the serenity blue one at this moment. Do you want some derailed picture. I have some pics from other MM-40 owners already.


----------



## ABCSteed

ABCSteed said:


> I have the serenity blue one at this moment. Do you want some derailed picture. I have some pics from other MM-40 owners already.


i re read your message. Fortis have a high level quality. Really Swiss made watches. I do not know the quality of Maen watches.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## bubba0951




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## 74notserpp

ABCSteed said:


> View attachment 16321367


I have read that the lug to lug is 54/55mm on these.

How do you find it wear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed

74notserpp said:


> I have read that the lug to lug is 54/55mm on these.
> 
> How do you find it wear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wears perfect on my wrist, no problems with the 54,4 L2L
what is your wristsize?


----------



## 74notserpp

ABCSteed said:


> It wears perfect on my wrist, no problems with the 54,4 L2L
> what is your wristsize?


Thank you.

About 7.25” or 18.5cm.

I currently have a F-39, which I chose because of the shorter L2L, but I do own a few B-42’s that are about 52 for L2L.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed

74notserpp said:


> Thank you.
> 
> About 7.25” or 18.5cm.
> 
> I currently have a F-39, which I chose because of the shorter L2L, but I do own a few B-42’s that are about 52 for L2L.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok then it will fit also good on your wrist. I have also B-42 and my wristsize is 17,7 cm


----------



## 74notserpp

ABCSteed said:


> Ok then it will fit also good on your wrist. I have also B-42 and my wristsize is 17,7 cm


Thanks. Good to know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## C160D




----------



## acadian




----------



## Paxman

Fortis Spacematic


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


😍


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filipj

Fortis Official Cosmonauts, Lemania 5100


----------



## ABCSteed

Filipj said:


> Fortis Official Cosmonauts, Lemania 5100
> View attachment 16353969


Great !


----------



## acadian

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VERY nice - been looking for one of these for a while now.


----------



## wkw

acadian said:


> VERY nice - been looking for one of these for a while now.


Thanks. It’s one from the previous generation.

I picked it up in 2002. 

It is still working fine. I’m quite pleased with their quality.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

wkw said:


> Thanks. It’s one from the previous generation.
> 
> I picked it up in 2002.
> 
> It is still working fine. I’m quite pleased with their quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


it's a beautiful Spacematic..love it


----------



## wkw

acadian said:


> it's a beautiful Spacematic..love it


Yes, I like the spacematic series much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## acadian

ahhh thanks @ABCSteed 

I still think I'm dreaming. Happy Fortis Friday!!!


----------



## hero




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## acadian




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## robpears7

Fortis Stratoliner 'West in Space'. Lemania 5100


----------



## acadian

Happy Fortis Friday


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

74notserpp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

acadian said:


> View attachment 16208399


Great photo! I realize this is an older post, but what strap is this? It looks like a two piece NATO but the looped connection at the lower lug is unique, and more...NATO-ey than other versions I've seen.


----------



## acadian

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Great photo! I realize this is an older post, but what strap is this? It looks like a two piece NATO but the looped connection at the lower lug is unique, and more...NATO-ey than other versions I've seen.


it's a two piece UTE Watch NATO
you can get them here: The Sambolo Two-Piece Nylon Watch Strap In Grey


----------



## acadian

dump from the past few days


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love this Spacematic...hope fo add one fo my collection one day. Stunning!


----------



## acadian

Happy Fortis Friday


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

acadian said:


> Love this Spacematic...hope fo add one fo my collection one day. Stunning!


Thanks. For some reason, Spacematic wasn’t too popular like the Flieger or Cosmonaut series before the B42 era. But it is still my favorite Fortis. 

Hope you will get one soon. 

Which particular one are you looking at?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

wkw said:


> Thanks. For some reason, Spacematic wasn’t too popular like the Flieger or Cosmonaut series before the B42 era. But it is still my favorite Fortis.
> 
> Hope you will get one soon.
> 
> Which particular one are you looking at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would love the same reference you have - the Chrono. I see the other models pop up all the time but I've yet to see a chronograph up for sale.


----------



## wkw

acadian said:


> I would love the same reference you have - the Chrono. I see the other models pop up all the time but I've yet to see a chronograph up for sale.


Thanks acadian. Spacematic chronograph is less popular than the day-date model. Good luck finding one in good condition 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbee




----------



## acadian




----------



## peterbee

Just arrived! 

These are getting difficult to come by new from dealers, and I've wanted this one for a long time, and found this one for a decent price.. not as good as Watchbuys used to have, but oh well. I should have jumped on a bunch of those when they were still available. 

This will go very nicely with my white dial version! 😄


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

peterbee said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> These are getting difficult to come by new from dealers, and I've wanted this one for a long time, and found this one for a decent price.. not as good as Watchbuys used to have, but oh well. I should have jumped on a bunch of those when they were still available.
> 
> This will go very nicely with my white dial version!
> 
> View attachment 16461035
> 
> 
> View attachment 16461037


Congrats! 
I had one and sold it. Then I bought another as I realised I had made a mistake  This was a couple of years ago though. I still have it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbee

74notserpp said:


> Congrats!
> I had one and sold it. Then I bought another as I realised I had made a mistake  This was a couple of years ago though. I still have it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice to get it back! One of the nicest deigned dials in my opinion.


----------



## acadian

peterbee said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> These are getting difficult to come by new from dealers, and I've wanted this one for a long time, and found this one for a decent price.. not as good as Watchbuys used to have, but oh well. I should have jumped on a bunch of those when they were still available.
> 
> This will go very nicely with my white dial version! 😄


Very nice - congrats! that's one I don't see often.

I forgot to post this yesterday on Fortis Friday


----------



## drums4money




----------



## acadian




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## acadian




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## acadian




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bubba0951




----------



## acadian




----------



## C160D

The classic flyer


----------



## acadian

C160D said:


> The classic flyer
> 
> View attachment 16487354


beautiful!!


----------



## acadian




----------



## C160D

My rare AWACS-Flyer


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## OrelSaldy

acadian said:


> View attachment 16489196


Looks real slick wish I could get my hands on one.


----------



## acadian




----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## Accessvirus




----------



## Hollywood D

What type/brand of strap is that?




acadian said:


> View attachment 16519530


----------



## acadian

Hollywood D said:


> What type/brand of strap is that?


it's from The Watch Steward


----------



## peterbee




----------



## acadian




----------



## journeyforce




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sixfive407

oman said:


> B-42 in the afternoon
> View attachment 623983


Nice


----------



## Sixfive407

sryukon said:


> Hey all heres my Flieger GMT


What's the size?


----------



## acadian




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Monday the the 20th? old picture?


----------



## wkw

acadian said:


> Monday the the 20th? old picture?


Good eyes acadian…..yes, the picture was extracted from my photo album 

The following is taken a little while ago.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

wkw said:


> Good eyes acadian…..yes, the picture was extracted from my photo album
> 
> The following is taken a little while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice...may I join you?

Happy Fortis Friday


----------



## wkw

acadian said:


> Nice...may I join you?
> 
> Happy Fortis Friday
> 
> View attachment 16567928


Very nice.

I really like spacematic line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hero




----------



## acadian

Happy Fortis and Flieger Friday


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## Paxman




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## acadian




----------



## 74notserpp

acadian said:


> View attachment 16631493


Awesome lumeshot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

74notserpp said:


> Awesome lumeshot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend!


----------



## acadian




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## jpat




----------



## acadian




----------



## 74notserpp

Recent acquisition. Monolith Chronograph 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

74notserpp said:


> Recent acquisition. Monolith Chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning new addition to the collection - congrats!!!


----------



## acadian




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## Kuroitora

pallas said:


> EBay has some original rubber and SS straps, plus some "fits fortis b42". Still undecided on the colour...


Blue!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## acadian

Happy Fortis Friday


----------



## tropis

acadian said:


> View attachment 16478687
> 
> 
> View attachment 16478689


Hi 👋 like your watch, but it is the strap I am really after! I live in a hot humid climate and I have an old G-Shock with that same ribbed fabric that is the best: comfort, air, doesn't stick like rubber or bracelet. I need some one-pass Zulus! Source? thx


----------



## acadian

tropis said:


> Hi 👋 like your watch, but it is the strap I am really after! I live in a hot humid climate and I have an old G-Shock with that same ribbed fabric that is the best: comfort, air, doesn't stick like rubber or bracelet. I need some one-pass Zulus! Source? thx


Those ribbed NATOs are from Cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## Kuroitora

I just got this very nice Amadee 20 and like it but i really wish i could find the Mars 500 or Amadee-18 instead. It’s a very nice watch but is missing elements: no tachymeter, 30 minute chronograph… i mean, i like it n i really want to love it (maybe in time?) but its not my grail. The blue crystal hue is cool n the lume is incredible!


----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## Kuroitora




----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## westmouth




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuckoo4watches

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is SWEET!


----------



## fogbound

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fanofspeedy

acadian said:


> View attachment 16752698


Hi,
Did you mod the bezel insert?
Look the look. Very different.


----------



## acadian

fanofspeedy said:


> Hi,
> Did you mod the bezel insert?
> Look the look. Very different.


no I did not...it's the stock bezel on the Titanium reference.


----------



## acadian




----------



## kenls




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## hero




----------



## KO_81

soke said:


> Here is mine
> 
> View attachment 636629


10 years after you posted it, I really need one of these in my life.


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR




----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## 74notserpp

Flieger Professional with Di Modell Chronissimo strap.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman




----------



## VicAjax

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16944884
> 
> View attachment 16944883
> 
> View attachment 16944882


Well Damned.


----------



## robi1138




----------



## MHe225

Been wearing my '98 Flieger Professional all week


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenitdown

New to me


----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## gmdoctor




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time_lizard




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## BrisBlade

Not taken today folks but wanted to throw one into the mix. I plan on getting this one on a tan leather racing strap to see how it looks.


----------



## Sgt. Angle

Vintage Fortis from the 60s









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs




----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## aegon




----------



## fanofspeedy

Mine say hi😊


----------



## Mhutch




----------

